# America Pass



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

ok, probably a stupid question but when u get the america pass for national parks, do u get two, one for the tt and one for the tv or do u need only one?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mike said:


> ok, probably a stupid question but when u get the america pass for national parks, do u get two, one for the tt and one for the tv or do u need only one?


Mike, I have the Pass for folks with a disability but, presuming the general rules are the same, I believe each member of your family - over a certain age - needs 1. The Passes apply to the people, not the vehicle (in fact, my Pass applies to any vehicle I'm in - including Park Tour vans - and, for that matter, covers everyone in that vehicle...but I don't think the regular Passes do that.)


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I buy the passes every year. The standard pass (the full price one







) covers the entire (non-commercial) vehicle. That includes family members and the trailer (it's really part of the family too!







). Buy it now and they mail it to you. You get it activated at the first park you hit and it is good for 1 year.

The reason I say buy it now, is because some small park entrances might not have them available and this way you are all set. Just another credit card. In fact, I still have mine in my wallet from last year that is good until June of this year (better get a new one ordered).

Oh, there is room for 2 signatures on the back so you can pass it between you and your DW.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

There you have it, Mike - - from the expert !!

(yes, Nathan, I was wrong







Might as well get it out of the way now for 2009














)


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Maybe another stupid question here... What is the America Pass? I've never heard of it. Is there a web site for it?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

folsom_five said:


> Maybe another stupid question here... What is the America Pass? I've never heard of it. Is there a web site for it?


It get's you into most of our National Parks for a full year for a one time fee.

It can be bought online: America The Beautiful

Generally, it is a good deal if you are going to spend over a week in national parks in a year.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Maybe another stupid question here... What is the America Pass? I've never heard of it. Is there a web site for it?


It get's you into most of our National Parks for a full year for a one time fee.

It can be bought online: America The Beautiful

Generally, it is a good deal if you are going to spend over a week in national parks in a year.
[/quote]

Does this cover camping site fees?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

clarkely said:


> Maybe another stupid question here... What is the America Pass? I've never heard of it. Is there a web site for it?


It get's you into most of our National Parks for a full year for a one time fee.

It can be bought online: America The Beautiful

Generally, it is a good deal if you are going to spend over a week in national parks in a year.
[/quote]

Does this cover camping site fees?
[/quote]
Nice try, but no, Just entrance fees. 1/2 price camping if you are over 62 though.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Nice try, but no, Just entrance fees. 1/2 price camping if you are over 62 though.....


There are entrance fees AND camping fees?


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

When we visited our son in AZ, we were only there for 3 weeks, but we visited so many National parks and historical sites, that it still made sense for us to buy it!! We had actually visited several sites before anyone was kind enough to mention it and it's benefits to us!! The park ranger at Wipatka (spelling?) explained it to us, and since I was able to show him the receipts credited those amounts to the purchase of the pass!! We were SO glad we met him!! So follow those links back a few posts and read the fine print!! It seems like it covered all 4 of us though?!? Me, DH, DS and DIL. We also purchased a $50 Grand Canyon Annual pass and left it with our DS and DIL. 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Nice try, but no, Just entrance fees. 1/2 price camping if you are over 62 though.....


There are entrance fees AND camping fees?
[/quote]
yes.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Maybe another stupid question here... What is the America Pass? I've never heard of it. Is there a web site for it?


It get's you into most of our National Parks for a full year for a one time fee.

It can be bought online: America The Beautiful

Generally, it is a good deal if you are going to spend over a week in national parks in a year.
[/quote]

Does this cover camping site fees?
[/quote]
Nice try, but no, Just entrance fees. 1/2 price camping if you are over 62 though.....
[/quote]

Now thats a good deal...but..we have a way to go!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Nathan said:


> Oh, there is room for 2 signatures on the back so you can *pass* it between you and your DW.


Very funny


----------

